# Fished the grand today..



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fished the grand today with alot of fish caught, cant say wherebut it was somewhere on the river where the water was running...cant up lpad photos in here but there in my gallery,all on eggs..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is a great fish report.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish. 

You can get hammered either way you go - by not posting spots or being too specific. You can try using upper (section ending at Harpersfield for the Grand), middle and lower (towards the mouth). Everyone's definition is a little different though. Or, you can just stick with the super secret report.

Joel


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

t y guys....


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the report.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish.
Where were they holding (fast, slow, pocket, seams, or holes?)

I can't wait for the holidays!!!!!!
I'll be out a few times, just not sure where yet. I like bigger, stocked water, but if the conditions call for it I'll hit smaller water.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Let me know when you're coming up and I'll see if I can find some fish. Lately, they have been holding in quite a few different places. Tried the big hole where you caught your first one a few years ago (rocky) and didn't get anything but smallmouth. Moved to the rapid (run) downstream and spooked two in the fast water. Passed them up and headed further downstream, now knowing that some are sitting in the fast runs. Caught fish in both tailouts and rapids the rest of the morning. All on minnows -- couldn't get any to chase crankbaits/spinners/spoons. Since the water hasn't been that cold for a long period of time, many haven't retreated to the 'wintering holes' yet.

Still getting some from the lakefront as well -- later than most years due to the warmer water. If you have sufficient time, you should plan steelhead during the day and a few casts for shoreline walleye after dark.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bob,maybe if you turn carl onto your top secret hole,he'll come off an idaho cutthroat trip


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Laughing at Misfit, im trying to get carl to go out, i always fish alone but thats getting boring...And Dave E, found them in the backs of the flows and the tail end of the eddies... if you want more im me and i let in on some of the hot spots...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

can u please give us GPS numbers, and or colors, and speed and depth.......


LOL


thank you

Frank


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! You better stop or I'll have KSUFLASH write you guys a novel!!  

Not sure when I'll be heading out again, maybe this Saturday, depends...  

I'll let you know though.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

we're talking about river fishing here just so you know....did you reply to the wrong thread.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

yea no kidding carl, i smoked 4 ciggs. reading that thing,,,,,just kidding KSU!!!!!! well crap, i need to get out with some one tomorrow, any body, any body at all...heck, im not that bad of a guy...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

no..... just having a little fun......

good job.......

frank


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

man you guys are gonna keep this up for days, man i tell ya, you unlock the hidden treasure and the village people wont let it down...LOLOLOL    I think im going to [email protected] my self now.and how did you get my ex-wifes photo for your advatar


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> LOL! You better stop or I'll have KSUFLASH write you guys a novel!!


 
i smoked a half a pack on the last one,so i'm out of this one from here out.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks steelheadbob.
I don't want spots though.

I only get out steelheading 6-7 times a year, but I love using Google Earth and finding places to fish. I can even see where to park!!

I'm still not a very good steelhead fisherman but I love it. I read about it every day.



P.S.
Got your PM Steel Cranium. I'm off between 12/22 and 1/2
I'll get out 2-3 times and get a hold of you. Maybe we can hook up and catch a few


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i suck..... oh well at least i know i can catch walleye....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I gotta work... I have Xmas bills to pay!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Not only are my novels good reads, they also touch the nerves of some. 

flash---------------------------out


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

has winter arrived????


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I like Ksu's novels.... makes time in the office go by quicker.....LOL


----------

